# shark rig?



## GaffShot (Oct 30, 2007)

How do you guys make your shark rig. I am thinking of something to keep handy in case I see a mako around. Something I can throw on the 80W in a hurry. chain, wire, braided wire, how long, hook, size, style, etc etc.


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

I am by means no shark authority but I think my bull shark rig for sight casting would work.

6 ft 200lb mono attached to 6 foot of 200lb cable. all attached to a main line....some others suggest a wire leader twice the length of the quarry you wish to catch...so you may wanna go to 16ft!


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

i'm no shark pro either, but i have 10' of 300-400# mono shock leader and 10' of 600# cable on an 80w for just that reason. double crimp everything and use the biggest hook you can find. a huge mako will cut lower test cable like butter. i think most of the venice charter capts even use bigger cable than that.......


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (3/30/2010)*i'm no shark pro either, but i have 10' of 300-400# mono shock leader and 10' of 600# cable on an 80w for just that reason. double crimp everything and use the biggest hook you can find. a huge mako will cut lower test cable like butter. i think most of the venice charter capts even use bigger cable than that.......


x2 I use almost the same size rig for big sharks


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

PM Catch-all, He used to target makos.


----------

